# Wiring question



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Working on a John Deere Sabre riding mower. I need to determine if the brake or PTO switch is bad. Both switches have 4 spades on them. Which spades do I connect my VOM to, to determine if the switch is bad? I am checking to see if the plunger is operating properly. Thanks for any help.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Both switches having 4 posts will have continuity through one pair of posts at a time.
In other words, 2 posts will be open while the other pair will be closed circuit, of course they could be in sync (both open or closed simultaneously).
In any case, if you get 2 circuits that open/close on each switch I'd say they're ok.

See if you can get the wiring schematic, that'd help you a lot.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Look up the part #'s of the switches, then see if they cross over to any aftermarket catalogs you have. Most show or list the operation of the switch terminals.


----------

